# Club Mammoth in Tokyo, Japan



## Judge_Dre (Jan 30, 2008)

There's a fascinating book by John Sinclair called Pink Box: Inside Japan's Sex Clubs. There are various fetishes and gimmicks on display , but of particular interest to FA's is Club Mammoth. I love the pic below. I would have the same goofy smile if I had those two cuties cuddling up next to me! :wubu:

http://www.pinkboxjapan.com/ 

View attachment fatgirls.jpg


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 30, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> There's a fascinating book by John Sinclair called Pink Box: Inside Japan's Sex Clubs. There are various fetishes and gimmicks on display , but of particular interest to FA's is Club Mammoth. I love the pic below. I would have the same goofy smile if I had those two cuties cuddling up next to me! :wubu:
> 
> http://www.pinkboxjapan.com/


That guy looks like he is in a complete trance -- as though he has died and ended up in the best possible place.

Thanks for the info on Pink Box. *Very* interesting indeed.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 30, 2008)

now thats service!


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 30, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> There's a fascinating book by John Sinclair called Pink Box: Inside Japan's Sex Clubs. There are various fetishes and gimmicks on display , but of particular interest to FA's is Club Mammoth. I love the pic below. I would have the same goofy smile if I had those two cuties cuddling up next to me! :wubu:
> 
> http://www.pinkboxjapan.com/



lol, i can imagine. when i was in the Ginza district last year i was constantly being approached by japanese FAs and club owners. i'm a super so i really freaked people out. they were really polite but you can still tell an FA by the look in his eye. i had heard that bbbws were really in high demand and that i could make a lot of money if i wanted to stay. my godfather was totally agast but thought it was fun and interesting to see people's reactions. he is japanese but had only just moved back to japan after almost 30 years in LA.

i had a true japanese full body massage--naked oiled up japanese girls etc. i think they enjoyed it more than i did lol.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 30, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> lol, i can imagine. when i was in the Ginza district last year i was constantly being approached by japanese FAs and club owners. i'm a super so i really freaked people out. they were really polite but you can still tell an FA by the look in his eye. i had heard that bbbws were really in high demand and that i could make a lot of money if i wanted to stay. my godfather was totally agast but thought it was fun and interesting to see people's reactions. he is japanese but had only just moved back to japan after almost 30 years in LA.
> 
> i had a true japanese full body massage--naked oiled up japanese girls etc. i think they enjoyed it more than i did lol.


I've always thought I wanted to go to Japan. But, after your post.....I *KNOW* I want to go!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 30, 2008)

Mammoth? They couldn't come up with a cuter or sexier name than mammoth?


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 30, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Mammoth? They couldn't come up with a cuter or sexier name than mammoth?



It's probably a cultural thing. What is offensive to Americans may not be offensive to foreigners and vice versa. Remember that zoo in Thailand that has an annual Miss Elephant beauty pageant for BBWs?


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 30, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Mammoth? They couldn't come up with a cuter or sexier name than mammoth?



What's wrong with, "Mammoth" ? Mammoths are cute fuzzy elephants. Not that elephants can't be cute, but people seem to like fuzzy stuff more than hairless stuff so I figure mammoths should be cuter...


----------



## Ray Ros (Jan 30, 2008)

Nothng wrng w/mammoth....in Spanish it's normal to say "la gorda" in referring to a fat girl...or "la flaca" (thin)...Thr is program by that title in the Spa TV....RAY


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 30, 2008)

'Course, I like "Thick Madame" much better.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 30, 2008)

that place was made especially for me. i believe that wholeheartedly. it is my destiny to achieve an expression identical to the one on this guy's face.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 30, 2008)

ClashCityRocker said:


> that place was made especially for me. i believe that wholeheartedly. it is my destiny to achieve an expression identical to the one on this guy's face.



he's nearly attained pervana.


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 31, 2008)

This is pretty much the best thing since tentacle porn.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 31, 2008)

In coincidental relation to the photo...

The club in which it was taken is named "Mammoth" while the Interpol song of the same title includes the line, "dance like you're fucking twins."

There's your moment of Zen for the day.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 31, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> There's a fascinating book by John Sinclair called Pink Box: Inside Japan's Sex Clubs. There are various fetishes and gimmicks on display , but of particular interest to FA's is Club Mammoth. I love the pic below. I would have the same goofy smile if I had those two cuties cuddling up next to me! :wubu:
> 
> http://www.pinkboxjapan.com/



That's one lucky young man!

Yeah, I'd have the exact same expression on my face, too.


Dennis


----------



## Mini (Jan 31, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Mammoth? They couldn't come up with a cuter or sexier name than mammoth?



Certainly beats the runner-up: Club Godzirra.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 31, 2008)

Mini said:


> Certainly beats the runner-up: Club Godzirra.



I actually like that one better.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 31, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> lol, i can imagine. when i was in the Ginza district last year i was constantly being approached by japanese FAs and club owners. i'm a super so i really freaked people out. they were really polite but you can still tell an FA by the look in his eye. i had heard that bbbws were really in high demand and that i could make a lot of money if i wanted to stay. my godfather was totally agast but thought it was fun and interesting to see people's reactions. he is japanese but had only just moved back to japan after almost 30 years in LA.
> 
> i had a true japanese full body massage--naked oiled up japanese girls etc. i think they enjoyed it more than i did lol.




Why do you think there is a high demand for BBW's in Japan? I know that they are open with sexuality and all of that, but I never expected much from a BBW point there. All I really notice are the skinny little schoolgirls for the most part. Were there more FA's in Japan versus USA/other places, in your opinion? Or was it just that they were more open to being FA's?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 31, 2008)

I think the issue in Japan is a shortage of BBWs, and a complete lack of SSBBWs.


----------



## Trilemma (Jan 31, 2008)

And I thought everything in Japan was smaller and more efficent... Glad to see those cute chubby girls are well appreciated.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 1, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> I think the issue in Japan is a shortage of BBWs, and a complete lack of SSBBWs.



Entirely true. It's a cultural thing, if you think being fat is unacceptable here, try being raised a japanese girl.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 1, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Why do you think there is a high demand for BBW's in Japan? I know that they are open with sexuality and all of that, but I never expected much from a BBW point there. All I really notice are the skinny little schoolgirls for the most part. Were there more FA's in Japan versus USA/other places, in your opinion? Or was it just that they were more open to being FA's?



I really don't think Japan is more open to FAs. The culture there promotes petite women as being beautiful. It's the taboo of large women that is so enticing. The Japanese actually have less sex than Americans. The fast-paced and busy culture of modern Japan gives the Japanese little time to have sex. That's why "love hotels" and sex clubs are popular. People have to schedule time to have sex. These sex clubs cater to certain fetishes the way any business caters to their demographic.


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 1, 2008)

I just noticed that man is smoking a cigarette.

Truly he is a god amongst men and I salute him.


----------



## dodo (Feb 2, 2008)

What are you doing single? In my distorted reality, you're taken a thousand times over. And that's being optimistic.



superodalisque said:


> lol, i can imagine. when i was in the Ginza district last year i was constantly being approached by japanese FAs and club owners. i'm a super so i really freaked people out. they were really polite but you can still tell an FA by the look in his eye. i had heard that bbbws were really in high demand and that i could make a lot of money if i wanted to stay. my godfather was totally agast but thought it was fun and interesting to see people's reactions. he is japanese but had only just moved back to japan after almost 30 years in LA.
> 
> i had a true japanese full body massage--naked oiled up japanese girls etc. i think they enjoyed it more than i did lol.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 2, 2008)

for some reason he reminds me of john lennon and yoko lol


----------



## butch (Feb 2, 2008)

In a culture where Sumo champions are superstars like Tom Brady or Dwayne Wade are here in the US, it doesn't surprise me that there would be a lot of fascination with fat people in Japan. I bet fat is considered 'exotic' in many places where there aren't a lot of fat indigenous people.


----------



## Imp (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22897331/

Fat: it's not just for the Occident anymore...


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 2, 2008)

Now I have another reason to go to Japan besides, NOAH, NJPW, and The Tokyo Game Show.


----------



## Seth Warren (Feb 2, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> Now I have another reason to go to Japan besides, NOAH, NJPW, and The Tokyo Game Show.




Foreigners generally aren't allowed into these clubs. They are considered "risky."


----------



## Baba Fats (Feb 4, 2008)

The Japanese have a word for it, and that word is _debusen_. Further elucidation may be found here:

http://bizarrejapan.blogspot.com/2007/10/fat-fetish-debusen.html

I couldn't say if Japanese culture is more open to FAs, but when it comes to other people's sex lives, living in close quarters seems to have given the Japanese people a talent for minding their own business. The FA community must be a healthy one if _Debusen_ magazine has been published for several decades now. (There used to be a similar magazine here in the USA, but it couldn't even make it onto the newsstands. I can't think of the name, but I'm sure it'll come back to me.) It's a little disconcerting, though, to see how skinny some of these "fat" models are:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WLUWNSQygg

There's more on _Pink Box_ here:

http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/bastard/2006/11/pink_paradise.php

And just to set the record straight, the author's name is _Joan_ Sinclair, not John. You're probably thinking of this colorful character: 

http://friendsofcannabis.com/friends/john_sinclair.htm

:bow:


----------



## Baba Fats (Feb 13, 2008)

I realize that I don't seem to be entertaining anybody but myself in this thread, but I couldn't resist posting a follow-up link to a story about Japan's own (belated) version of the Fat Boys -

http://www.japanprobe.com/?p=1402

My favorite part of the story is the "debu discount" - if you're fat, you pay less to see them perform. It won't make up for having to buy two seats on the flight to Japan, but it's a start. I wonder how they make that determination at the ticket booth. Skinfold calipers? Scales? A measuring tape? Or do they just hire an old carny Guess-Your-Weight man? The mind boggles. 

I also like the color-coordinated outfits in their website graphic. Just like chubby Power Rangers.


----------



## FreneticFang (Feb 16, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> This is pretty much the best thing since tentacle porn.


 rofl @ hentai 



I saw this pic in that book some time ago. It has the same lasting impression on me. I just *knew* all those animes about girls over-eating had to lead to something!!


----------



## elle camino (Feb 16, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I love the pic below.


hi, new desktop!


----------



## William (Feb 16, 2008)

You should say

&#26829;&#26834; &#12510;&#12531;&#12514;&#12531;

William




Jack Skellington said:


> Mammoth? They couldn't come up with a cuter or sexier name than mammoth?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the links, Baba. Interesting to know about this--

Liz (_debu-chan_)


----------



## Fairia (Feb 16, 2008)

Ahh, another example to be impressed by Japan's ways


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Feb 17, 2008)

Too funny!! 

Now here is just another reason i can add to my list to visit Japan. WOW..those are some sexy plumpers! That guy rules!



FreneticFang said:


> rofl @ hentai
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this pic in that book some time ago. It has the same lasting impression on me. I just *knew* all those animes about girls over-eating had to lead to something!!


----------

